# Electric vs Gravity Feed



## lunchboxfl (Oct 11, 2021)

So my Masterbuilt 30 inch smoker just died. I am looking at getting a new smoker but have run into the gravity feed is the hot thing right now. I am a weekend off and on smoker and still feel kind of new. Should I get another electric smoker or I am looking at the Char Griller 980. If I should stay with the electric what brand or model should I go with. Thanks for any input.


----------



## JLinza (Oct 11, 2021)

I have a few smokers I use, but one of my favorites  is the masterbuilt gravity series 1050. I've had good luck with mine so far.


----------



## lunchboxfl (Oct 11, 2021)

JLinza said:


> I have a few smokers I use, but one of my favorites  is the masterbuilt gravity series 1050. I've had good luck with mine so far.


So would you say gravity over another electric one?


----------



## JLinza (Oct 11, 2021)

lunchboxfl said:


> So would you say gravity over another electric one?


My personal opinion is yes, I really like the fact that I get to use charcoal and the convenience of mine. Especially when I'm trying to get other things done through the day


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 11, 2021)

lunchboxfl said:


> So would you say gravity over another electric one?


It’s kind of a hybrid really. You have gravity feed for the charcoal and wood flavor but electric controller / fan for set and forget temps. Best of both worlds for reasonable budget set and forget grilling and smoking IMO.


----------



## lunchboxfl (Oct 11, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> It’s kind of a hybrid really. You have gravity feed for the charcoal and wood flavor but electric controller / fan for set and forget temps. Best of both worlds for reasonable budget set and forget grilling and smoking IMO.


Can I use my amnps in it?


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 11, 2021)

Do you know what is the actual problem with the 30 ? Controller, element, other? I'm sure you have read on here before about people ( myself included) going with an Auber PID on their electrics omitting the controller. That makes for one heck of a nice smoker then.
If its basically all done, I would lean the gravity feed direction then.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Oct 11, 2021)

I thought about getting a gravity feed but decided I want to keep my electric analog Smokin-It for ease of use, low cost of use and the longevity as the smoker will probably keep working longer than I will be alive.


----------



## JLinza (Oct 11, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> It’s kind of a hybrid really. You have gravity feed for the charcoal and wood flavor but electric controller / fan for set and forget temps. Best of both worlds for reasonable budget set and forget grilling and smoking IMO.


Exactly, that's a good way to put it


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 11, 2021)

lunchboxfl said:


> Can I use my amnps in it?


You could if you want to cold smoke. If you are hot smoking you won’t need it.


----------



## lunchboxfl (Oct 11, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Do you know what is the actual problem with the 30 ? Controller, element, other? I'm sure you have read on here before about people ( myself included) going with an Auber PID on their electrics omitting the controller. That makes for one heck of a nice smoker then.
> If its basically all done, I would lean the gravity feed direction then.


It’s temps are all over the place. It thinks it is way hotter than it is and then just shuts off.


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 11, 2021)

You may be able to fix the MES 30 for cheap AND  pick up a GF on clearance soon. 
I have the MBGF 1050 and use still use my MES for a warmer on a regular basis.


----------



## lunchboxfl (Oct 11, 2021)

912smoker said:


> You may be able to fix the MES 30 for cheap AND  pick up a GF on clearance soon.
> I have the MBGF 1050 and use still use my MES for a warmer on a regular basis.


Yeah I may see what I can do to fix it.


----------



## JLinza (Oct 11, 2021)

912smoker said:


> You may be able to fix the MES 30 for cheap AND  pick up a GF on clearance soon.
> I have the MBGF 1050 and use still use my MES for a warmer on a regular basis.


That's a good idea for a warmer. I still use mine for deer jerky and stuff like that too


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 11, 2021)

lunchboxfl said:


> It’s temps are all over the place. It thinks it is way hotter than it is and then just shuts off.


Run it with a therm inside the smoker so you know what the Temps  are.  See what the temp is when it shuts off.  It can be fixed no doubt about that . Let's figure out what it's doing first .


----------



## mike243 (Oct 12, 2021)

I like having choices, a electric can do lower temps than others and if your making sausages you can step the temps up and stay out of the too hot range, running the fat out makes for ugly product lol, love to have a gravity feed but they are fuel hogs but I don't smoke every weekend any more so may end up with 1


----------



## mcokevin (Oct 12, 2021)

My gravity feed makes the best food I've ever smoked -- when it works.

I bought it in April and it hasn't worked since July.  

Good luck if you go the GF route.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 12, 2021)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/mes-rewire-simple-guide-no-back-removal-needed.267069/Q
		

This info may be beneficial. I would personally have a hard time parting with my electric for the simple fact it is excellent for doing jerky, sausage, fish, etc. where lower temps are needed.


----------



## lunchboxfl (Oct 12, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/mes-rewire-simple-guide-no-back-removal-needed.267069/Q
> 
> 
> This info may be beneficial. I would personally have a hard time parting with my electric for the simple fact it is excellent for doing jerky, sausage, fish, etc. where lower temps are needed.


I have decided to cancel the GF and fix this one. I ordered a new element as it was 10 bucks and got the PID. So will look at what I need and what it takes to get that setup. Never used a pid before. Thanks for all the feedback from everyone.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 12, 2021)

Any questions, 

 tallbm
 will be along to assist with the wiring if needed I'm sure. Good luck !


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2021)

lunchboxfl said:


> I have decided to cancel the GF and fix this one. I ordered a new element as it was 10 bucks and got the PID. So will look at what I need and what it takes to get that setup. Never used a pid before. Thanks for all the feedback from everyone.




Yup---Probably a Wise decision, for now.


 tallbm
  should be along after he sees these "Smoke Signals".
He'll take you where you need to go!
He's my Main Goto on MES fixes.

Bear


----------



## mcokevin (Oct 12, 2021)

lunchboxfl said:


> I have decided to cancel the GF and fix this one. I ordered a new element as it was 10 bucks and got the PID. So will look at what I need and what it takes to get that setup. Never used a pid before. Thanks for all the feedback from everyone.


I think this is a smart move.  The GF units cook some amazing food and are really convenient, but it seems like both the Masterbuilt and Chargriller options still have some quality issues to address before they are reliable.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 12, 2021)

lunchboxfl said:


> I have decided to cancel the GF and fix this one. I ordered a new element as it was 10 bucks and got the PID. So will look at what I need and what it takes to get that setup. Never used a pid before


Good deal . You're gonna love it . When you get it up and running I can help you with the settings if you want .
I have it explained in one of these threads , and there are some shared settings as well . Get it rewired and running first .
Here's something that might help you with the element replacement .
There is a ground wire that sits behind the element mounting bracket that has a separate screw . Use something to hold the eyelet .






Then slide the element in place . This will keep it aligned , and you won't have to fight trying to get the screw through a loose wire .





Push the element up tight and install the mounting screws . That will sandwich the ground in place . Pull the alignment tool out and install the screw for the ground wire .


----------

